# Sony Ericsson P800



## copster (May 7, 2002)

I know a few people on here have the P800

What is the general opinion on it?

I am looking at getting one on contract with Vodafone - does anyone know the cheapest source?

I'm not to worried about the monthly contract cost as I can change it after three months to a lower tariff... ;D

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

great phone, bit bulky

if you can put up with carrying around a pretty big phone that doesnt comfortably fit in a pocket, or can justify owning it as well as a smaller one, then go for it, its very functional


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I havn't got one but know a few people who have and there all pleased with the phone but all agree it's a bit on the large side but are happy to put up with it as apparently it's so good. I've had a quick dabble and was very impressed especially with the hand writing recognision. There is a software upgrade available which allows pictures to be viewed using the full screen,if you phone Sony ericcson customer service they will tell you were your nearest service centre is to do the up grade which takes about 30mins and is Free.

Try this website for more info

http://www.esato.com/board/

and this for your possible purchase

http://www.e2save.com/index2_800.php

I've used them before and the phone is delivered next day if ordered before 4pm


----------



## fireshipjohn (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

I've got one and its excellent, would not swap it for anything else.

Dont think of it as a big phone think of it as a small phone+pda
I swapped from a Nokia 7710 and its not really any different in size,
now I dont carry the palm pilot or the mp3 player and I've got bluetooth and
a camera....



Cheers
John


----------

